# Ingersoll Tower Screens wanted



## odic (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi....I have an Ingersoll 3018 and am in need of the two side panels that are labeled SCREEN in the parts manuals. There are mounted on each side of the steering tower and prevent the engine from sucking in grass clippings and lodging between the cooling shrouds and cooling fins of the engine.

I also need a pulley cover for a 48" deck for the same Tractor which is an RM-48 and would like to convert it to have power steering also if there is anyone out there with one that they are scrapping out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Odic, I just wanted to welcome you to the forum and let you know about our classifieds section as well, that you might try out.


----------



## odic (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi. Thanks! 
Sorry about that. 
I did repost in the classifieds since you mentioned it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not a worry. Hope you find what you seek.


----------

